# Long or short medicated FET



## Victorialeanne (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi ladies 

We are suppose to be starting our long medicated cycle this month but I've had a panic and just asked my consultant if I can change to short medicated FET. Has anyone done a short medicated cycle and good/bad thoughts? 

We did two long fresh cycles which didn't work then changed to short and it was so much better mentally and was our successful cycle so was thinking it maybe better to do a short FET. Sorry for the rambling


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi victorialeanne,

Same here, I did two long cycles with BFN and switched to short cycle and got a BFP.  In addition to the short cycle we used embryo glue and put back two embryos. I also had four sessions of acupuncture.  (I also had endo scratch with both long and short).

I'd probably be tempted to do short again as that was the successful one and as you say it's easier on the body drugs wise. 

xxx


----------



## MrsC83 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi ladies

My dr just suggested the short FET option to me today because of a holiday we've got booked - I didn't even know it was an option! Can I ask what the timings involve? 

Thank you xxxx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Mrsc83,

Here are the timings from my short protocol (bear in mind my short protocol was extended by 4 days to give my lining an extra chance to thicken up a bit more).

Short protocol
Day 2 - certotide injections for 7 days.
Day 2 - start Oestrogen patches (new one every other day)
After 1 week, increase Oestrogen to two patches, every other day.
Day 10 - have scan. Lining wasn't quite ready so started taking progynova two x a day, every day. 
Day 14 - Scan. Lining looking good, so started progesterone injections and cyclogest and Clexane. Continue with oestrogen patches.
Day 20 - embryo transfer (2 transferred)
Continue progesterone, progynova, oestrogen and Clexane until 13 weeks pregnant.

xx


----------



## Victorialeanne (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying my clinic don't even offer short medicated which I'm a bit upset about going to give this round a go and hopefully it will work otherwise my only option is to transfer my embryos to another clinic near me who offer the shorter cycle. Not looking for to the hot sweats in this weather!! X


----------

